# Towing For The First Time



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

We are going out next week for the first time. I am also towing a trailer for the first time also. I haven't yet got sway bars but will probably do after this trip.

I have an 01 Denali and the trailer sits level when hitched for now. What can I expect as far as sway and will it be bad from others experiences?

Thanks


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

What kind of trailer? how fully loaded? what type of set-up, hitch, etc.? Where you travelling?

Plese give us some information so we can help.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry,

trailer is an 21RS and the hitch is the one that GMC installed. Trailer wouldn't be loaded up much as this is the first trip and haven't really figured out what we "need" in it.

Distance would be approx 100 miles each way on two lane highways no faster than 55. Only have a couple big hills to climb but not worried about that.

Another question I just thought of is, when/ should you use the tow/haul mode on the GMC? I towed the trailer to where I am storing it but didn't know if I should use that mode.

Thanks


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Boy, usmc03, that is really a loaded question!
And one that, frankly can't be answered.

There are so many factors involved with sway, and so many circumstances that can lead to sway - minor and major - that no one can define the answer here with any accuracy. And in my mind, any attempt to do so would be irresponsible.

What I can say - and no offense intended here - is that if you have never towed a trailer before, you are the last person that should be attempting this without sway control. Sorry. Pretty (brutally) blunt I know. And I know you are anxious to get out there with your new toy. But, I would feel a lot better if you and your new Outback got home in one piece!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Be as brutal as you want won't bother me. I have towed small utility type trailers and am used to driving really big trucks so I am not an unexperienced driver.

I got a good feel for how it will handle driving it around town and it didn't do bad. I am planning on getting the anti-sway but am looking at a few different ones before I pick.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Personally, I wouldn't tow without a sway control. And with my trailer, as well as your's, I'm sure, you'll need a good weight distributing hitch.

Most people here on the forum will suggest the Equalizer, Reese Dual Cam, or for some who want the ultimate, the Hensley Arrow.

I know of only one ofther Outbadker off hand that doens't use sway control, Randy, Castlerock Outbackers. He has the 26RS.

Good luck whatever you decide. Enjoy your Outback.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I towed my 19 ft hybrid quite a few times without sway or bars with my 97 Tahoe 4WD. The 21 will be heavier. If you are doing 55, are trucks going to be passing you at 65? I also towed with the Tahoe a open car trailer with a truck on it (total weight 8000) with just the weight bars, no sway control from NJ to Wyoming with no problem.

These are my facts, not recomendations. Experience is also a big factor.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Slow and go. Keep the tow/haul mode on at all times while towing. It greatly decreases the amount that the tranny has to shift, raises shift points and seems to eliminate overdrive altogether. Please look into WD and sway control ASAP.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I have pulled heavily loaded trailers since before I was legally able to (relax, it was on a farm and I was in the middle of a pasture). I have felt the sway from a heavy trailer. The big difference with pulling these things and another type trailer is that they are big. They catch a lot of wind, and they are effected by wind. Gusty winds or wind off of a big truck will cause a sudden move and that is when the sway will catch you off guard. That is what surprised me the most. I would not go on such a trip without sway control. I got an Equilizer with my camper, and I have been extremely happy with it. This is my opinion, so take it for what it is worth.

BTW, welcome! From your username, I assume you are/were a Marine. If so, thank you for your service.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

The speed limits on the highways near me are 55 and will be loaded with other rvs and trailers so going slow won't be a problem.

I am going to be looking at all the local hitch retailers here in Anchorage to get an idea of what they offer.

Thanks for the information


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I wouldn't think of towing my TT or any other without, at least, equalizer bars and a sway friction bar. Crosswinds on bridges can be killers, as can driving alongside/being passed by semis. As far as the semis, try to keep as much space between you and them as possible, when you're running parallel to each other. Even with the sway bars/equalizer bars, this can be a problem. Please, be safe. Too many reports, lately, of RVs flipping, killing the TV passengers plus others.
Rather be safe than sorry.
Darlene action


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I am all for safety and will take these steps for my setup, but what about in the 50's when WD and sway control was not in use. Thousands of people towed oversized trailers and undersized TV acros the US with no issues. I know tecnology is a great thing but I think some of us loose site of what has been accomplished in the past by others. Has anyone watched "The long long trailer". If this is an issue of the gentelman not being able to purchase these items at this time do you truly believe he is putting himself and others in danger. I think he needs to be aware of the issue and take it slow. I dont know that he should cancel a trip due to this....??? I often feel the same way when I hear of others speaking of undersized TV. Do we all need a huge diesel that can tow 15k lbs. I doubt it. Again look at what was used by your families in the past. I personally have been traveling the US with family since the early 70's and the TV used are nothing even close to todays TV. What are your thoughts?


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

OVTT said:


> I am all for safety and will take these steps for my setup, but what about in the 50's when WD and sway control was not in use. Thousands of people towed oversized trailers and undersized TV acros the US with no issues. [snapback]120020[/snapback]​


When my family drove from Boston to Alaska in 1970 in a Truck Camper, I remember looking down those 500-1000 foot drop-offs in Alaska and the Yukon and seeing to bottom littered with trailers. So, I wouldn't assume there were no problems.

Every time I tow I remember my Dad saying "I'll never tow a trailer...". I assure myself it's ok now because of the modern hitch setups.

Ed


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Dang, I hate to do this, because I keep thinking that our crash was probably my own fault as much as anyone elses, and I hate to come off as one of those worry warts who would tow a garden trailer without a hensley or a dually. But when I read about a new guy who's never towed a "big" trailer before, heading off without sway control or significant experience, thinking "well, its only 100 miles and under 55mph," I just see myself all over again. So for those of you who are sick of hearing my story, go ahead and click "back." And for those of you who think my crash was my own dang fault and I should shut up about it, well, keep it to yourself because if there's one person out there who re-reads this tired old thread and takes something positive from it, then I'm glad I keep bringing it up.

So without further ado: We Crashed

Kevin P.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

LarryTheOutback said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > I am all for safety and will take these steps for my setup, but what about in the 50's when WD and sway control was not in use. Thousands of people towed oversized trailers and undersized TV acros the US with no issues. [snapback]120020[/snapback]​
> ...


Make no mistake, I agree there have and will be problems. I simply mentioned that there are alot of folks that have traveled for years without these advancements and have done just fine. There are always going to be issues, like the story you pointed out several days ago about a Tahoe and TT flipping. I agree too large of a TT for the TV but driver error usually plays the largest role in these accidents.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Iâ€™ve been towing for 15 years and because I have been towing that long I would never tow without sway control on a trailer this size.

Maybe the low speed will keep it manageable but speed and passing trucks arenâ€™t the only concern. A TT without sway control going down hill can get in trouble just as quickly if not quicker than a by a passing truck. Combine going down hill and a truck going in the other direction andâ€¦â€¦. please tell me you have a break controller installed, tell me it is set up properly and that you know how to get out of a sway once it starts by using the controller.

Towing around town is one thing but when the forces of Mother Nature build up fast in a high-speed scenario causing things can get out of hand quickly.

Like some others, I appreciate your anxiousness to get out there but a camp ground a little closer might be better for this maiden voyage.

Best of luck, welcome to the site and I too thank you for your service! It is an honorable thing you do for all of us and you should know it is appreciated.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Definately an eye-opening story. I take any and all advice and store it. Just for the record, I do have it budgeted to get the WD and anti-sway. The trip we are taking after mapping things out total is 100 miles. Speeds won't be a factor if you are familiar with the Seward Highway here. Summer time you are lucky to get a long stretch of 55. Mostly RV's and tour busses you are behind so not uncommon to only go 45. Time is not a factor as we have all morning to get where we are going. Just wanted to take it somewhere close and try her out.

Although I have not towed a large rig, I do know my limitations from other experiences with towing small trailers. Safety is my first concern and will take it slow.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

bill_pfaff said:


> Maybe the low speed will keep it manageable but speed and passing trucks arenâ€™t the only concern. A TT without sway control going down hill can get in trouble just as quickly if not quicker than a by a passing truck. Combine going down hill and a truck going in the other direction andâ€¦â€¦. please tell me you have a break controller installed, tell me it is set up properly and that you know how to get out of a sway once it starts by using the controller.
> 
> Like some others, I appreciate your anxiousness to get out there but a camp ground a little closer might be better for this maiden voyage.
> 
> ...


A brake controller was the first thing to get installed when I made the decission to purchase a trailer. After consulting the local camp grounds we are going to stay withing 40-50 miles of home. No hills on this trip but after I get the other equipment installed I will take her farther.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

It sounds as if you've made up your own mind and your going on the trip so why the question if your not going to take the advice of the senior members









I hope you have a great trip and throughly enjoy many years with your OB but my personal opinion is get the WD and Sway before a tow of any length or speed. It's too easy to just ignore "that won't happen to me."

Be safe and have fun.

Bill.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have to agree with Ram2500. BTW, do you have a wife and kids? If so, think of their safety before you head out on that road!!
Darlene


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok, I am a bit hardheaded and will rethink our plans on all the advice. Don't want you to think I am not open to wisdon.









That is the main factor in rethinking-safety. Others are my boy just came down with a fever and the weather may not be nice sooo, I am going to call around and see about those anti-sway bars tomorrow.









Marines have never been known to take no for an answer and I am no exception.









Thanks for all the input.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Not to beat a deadhorse but I am picking up a WD/anti-sway either tomorrow or Monday. Problem I have here is selection. The place I am getting it from stocks valley products and that is what the dealer who I purchased the trailer uses.

Anywho, after learning it is a self-install deal any advice on how hard it is to do?

I am pretty good at putting things together put always have that fear factor of missing something.

Just to add after reading a few other threads on different things, my gear ratio is 3:73, is that good or bad?

Thanks
Lance


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

usmc03 said:


> Problem I have here is selection. The place I am getting it from stocks valley products and that is what the dealer who I purchased the trailer uses.[snapback]120112[/snapback]​


A quick search of the web revealed...

Reese:
MOBILE TRAILER SUPPLY INC.
3150 MOUNTAIN VIEW DR.
ANCHORAGE, AK 99501
(907) 277-1811

Draw-Tite
SIX ROBBLEES' INC.
3000 COMMERCIAL DR.
ANCHORAGE, AK 99501
(907) 276-5171

MOBILE TRAILER SUPPLY INC.
3150 MOUNTAIN VIEW DR.
ANCHORAGE, AK 99501
(907) 277-1811

TRUCKWELL OF ALASKA
11221 OLIVE LANE
ANCHORAGE, AK 99515
(907) 349-8845

STEPHENS TOOL RENTALS & SALE
9760 OLD SEWARD HWY.
ANCHORAGE, AK 99515
(907) 349-4425

These are the only manufacturers I checked, but you can probably come up with more.

Good luck!

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to hear you're not taking off without the proper setup. If you've never done it or helped install a set, then you should probably leave this to the professionals? You worked hard for your money and it tempting to save a few bucks and do somethingâ€™s yourself...but ask yourself this, do you think your installation will be as good as a professionals? Doug said earlier his message was not meant to be rude and neither is mine, but are you willing to bet your families life on the fact you can "probably" do a good installation?


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

usmc03,

Sorry for chiming in late but,

The one main reason for WD and sway is that the hitch on your vehicle is only rated for 5000 Lbs. all SUV's pickups, even 1 ton pickups have the same hitch and say the same thing. If you read your manual and hitch setup regardless of what it says your towing limit is it reads: capacity 5000lbs, or 12,500lbs with weight distribution, Your 21rs is 4500+ lbs according to the Outback web site without options and with load is 6500Lbs. This is 1500Lbs more than your factory hitch is rated for without the use of WD. That's why you need WD and sway, not because of wind or trucks , thou they are great reason too.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, usmc!
I noticed by your signature that you have an 06 21RS. Why didn't the dealership do the hitchwork FOR you?? My quoted price included hitch, WD bars, friction-sway bars and break controller. BTW, don't let them get by without putting "sandpads" on your stabilizer legs, either. They ARE included in the price, though my dealer didn't put mine on. I've called his hand on it, as those little legs sticking down just don't do the job. Thank you SO much for reconsidering about the WD/sway bars. I hated to mention your kids/wife, but you seemed dead set on it, and we have had too many people killed on the highways for lack of proper TV/equipment. It just takes a split second.
Darlene action


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

kjp1969 said:


> Dang, I hate to do this, because I keep thinking that our crash was probably my own fault as much as anyone elses, and I hate to come off as one of those worry warts who would tow a garden trailer without a hensley or a dually. But when I read about a new guy who's never towed a "big" trailer before, heading off without sway control or significant experience, thinking "well, its only 100 miles and under 55mph," I just see myself all over again. So for those of you who are sick of hearing my story, go ahead and click "back." And for those of you who think my crash was my own dang fault and I should shut up about it, well, keep it to yourself because if there's one person out there who re-reads this tired old thread and takes something positive from it, then I'm glad I keep bringing it up.
> 
> So without further ado: We Crashed
> 
> ...


I hope nobody feels that way about your crash, Kevin. Your experience should be required reading for everyone on Outbackers.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> kjp1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, I hate to do this, because I keep thinking that our crash was probably my own fault as much as anyone elses, and I hate to come off as one of those worry warts who would tow a garden trailer without a hensley or a dually. But when I read about a new guy who's never towed a "big" trailer before, heading off without sway control or significant experience, thinking "well, its only 100 miles and under 55mph," I just see myself all over again. So for those of you who are sick of hearing my story, go ahead and click "back." And for those of you who think my crash was my own dang fault and I should shut up about it, well, keep it to yourself because if there's one person out there who re-reads this tired old thread and takes something positive from it, then I'm glad I keep bringing it up.
> ...


Agree 100%....post this as often as you like. If one person takes it heart and avoids a crash...then you've done the right thing!!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a pretty thick skin and don't let much bother me, although the assumption I don't have the know how to install something bugs me.

I do appreciate all the advice and am not knocking or ignoring any of it. I have the hitch equipment I need and all the tools to install. I had the hitch place torque the ball onto the WD hitch receiver as I don't have an impact wrench.

As to why I didn't have the dealer install the exact same hitch, well $1000.00 + is quite a lot of money when the exact same package from the same distributor was only $500.00. I do have mechanical know how although not an engineer.

As for the sandpad, I call it the landing pad same thing I guess that didn't come with the trailer. I got one myself and put it on.

FYI the set up I got is a valley hitch rig which the store said was the same as draw-tite?

Anyhow, thanks for all the concern and the advice. I am going to work on this all Monday when I have the time to sit down and spread it all out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

usmc03 said:


> I have a pretty thick skin and don't let much bother me, although the assumption I don't have the know how to install something bugs me.
> 
> [snapback]120243[/snapback]​


I think your comment is directed towards my comments. I wasn't trying to imply you don't have the skills/ability. I was simply stating if you're not sure you can do it correctly, then it might be best to have a professional do it. Know the $1000 estimate I can see now why you'd want to attempt this yourself.

If my comments we offensive, I apologize that was NEVER my intent. I think you'll find my posting are usually lighthearted and I try to avoid slanderous comments.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Don't sweat it as I won't.

No offense was taken, I just like to make my opinions known also.

After reading all the instructions, the hardest part I see is not braking too many drill bits mountint the sway bar bracket.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

usmc03 said:


> FYI the set up I got is a valley hitch rig which the store said was the same as draw-tite?[snapback]120243[/snapback]​


A quick look at their web site indicates that they are NOT owned by Cequent Towing Products, the company that owns DrawTite, Reese and Hidden Hitch, so I wouldn't exactly characterize them as "the same". The reason I'm drawing this comparison is becuase DrawTite, Reese and Hidden Hitch do share many of the same products with a different label.

It looks like Valley has recently been purchased by Thule (i.e. the rack people).

They do sell a weight distributing hitch and a friction sway control but nothing more advanced in the way of sway control.

Ed


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I would suggest that you do all the install yourself, for a few reasons: 
1. You should know how everything goes together, in case you've got a problem on the road.
2. The "professionals" aren't necessarily. Just because they get paid to install hitches, doesn't mean they know best, or care. 
3. You need to make sure your hitch is adjusted properly for your TT/TV combo, and it probably won't be done correctly the first time, no matter who does it. If you installed and adjusted it yourself, you'll be able to fine tune it more easily, later.

For me, the hitch setup is too important to leave to someone else, and saving money on the install fees is just icing on the cake.

Kevin P.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> usmc03 said:
> 
> 
> > FYI the set up I got is a valley hitch rig which the store said was the same as draw-tite?[snapback]120243[/snapback]​
> ...


I have a Valley Hitch with 1000 pound WD from U-Haul, $349. Looking at the hard wear you would be hard pressed to say it was not a Draw-Tite hitch if you did not see a label that indicated otherwise. The parts are inner changeable as they are also inner changeable with Husky hitch products. I do not have sway control and may or may not get any, so I see no problem with towing without it as long as the rest of the setup is a match.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

kjp1969 said:


> I would suggest that you do all the install yourself, for a few reasons:
> 1. You should know how everything goes together, in case you've got a problem on the road.
> 2. The "professionals" aren't necessarily. Just because they get paid to install hitches, doesn't mean they know best, or care.
> 3. You need to make sure your hitch is adjusted properly for your TT/TV combo, and it probably won't be done correctly the first time, no matter who does it. If you installed and adjusted it yourself, you'll be able to fine tune it more easily, later.
> ...


Those are my thoughts also, I have been studying the diagrams most of the day and am familiar with all the parts, albeit there really aren't many. I had a look on the draw-tite site also and the one they have looks just like what I have sitting in my garage right now.

I had a look at the guys at the hitch store and not knocking them but 90% of them are kids. I would much rather do it myself for the reasons above cause if it does go wrong then I can't blame anyone but myself.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

usmc03,

I think you are doing the right thing installing the hitch yourself. You will end up with a much better understanding of the entire towing process by the time you are done. Plus, it will be good to know you are properly prepared to make adjustments in the field as the need arises.










Good luck! It's not as hard as it sounds.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Just an update, we made our trip with no problems. Went 110 miles RT for two nights and everything worked out fine.

Only downer was the milage on my Denali went down my half with all the new weight.









Will post some pictures in a different area once I have them downloaded.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

usmc03 said:


> Only downer was the milage on my Denali went down my half with all the new weight.
> [snapback]121826[/snapback]​


Half? Wow!! That is a serious downer. But you got to camp, so that made it worth it.


----------

